# Guess Who's Back? Well, no one special



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

Ive been crazy busy.. but ill be on here ALOT more now. And to make my "come-back" to the forum, I figured a contest will be good.

Ill have the Slingshot Contest up in a week or two, no longer then 14 day until i get the Slingshot contest up..

Thanks Slinga's 

SMS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Who's back - is it the End of the World?

No, it's Monkey Slinger! (But I think the Prepper is lurking around again, too)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

monkey slayer ! :wave:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Guys! glad to be back.

SMS


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I guess, me?

Well, me too...but I sort of crept back one day, and just sat in my corner.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

May i ask, what Language is that?

SMS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> May i ask, what Language is that?
> 
> SMS


it was SPAMANEESE


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Imperial said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > May i ask, what Language is that?
> ...


 Oh! Haha , I gotcha.

SMS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

GRRR!!!! Was that "Vibro" Guy another spammer?

SMS


----------

